# [Solved] Lenovo Z500 Backlight not working

## DanTac

Hello,

I'm having a hard time trying to get the backlight control on my Lenovo Z500 Notebook working, unfortunately I wasn't lucky thus far. So I hope you guys might help me out here.

First of all, my Notebook has a dual GPU, intel and nvidia, as follows the lspci output:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
```

I'm using the nouveau driver for the nvidia card.

I have a /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight folder where I can write into the brightness file. However, changing the brightness' file value doesn't change the actual screen brightness. There are no other subfolders in /sys/class/backlight.

I've tried booting with acpi_backlight=vendor and acpi_osi=linux parameters, nothing changed.

grep BACKLIGHT /boot/config lists the following output:

```
CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LV5207LP is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_BD6107 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set
```

My dmesg:

```
[    4.712718] RAPL PMU detected, hw unit 2^-16 Joules, API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 3 fixed counters 163840 ms ovfl timer

[    4.713114] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    4.713212] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    4.713281] audit: type=2000 audit(1419356841.700:1): initialized

[    4.713722] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    4.713792] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    4.714039] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    4.714141] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    4.714465] ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

[    4.714550] OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

[    4.714858] gfs2: GFS2 installed

[    4.714917] msgmni has been set to 15707

[    4.715198] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    4.715261] io scheduler noop registered

[    4.715317] io scheduler deadline registered

[    4.715387] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    4.715589] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.715891] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    4.716269] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    4.716425] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    4.716541] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

[    4.716661] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    4.716736] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    4.716838] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    4.716915] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    4.717006] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    4.717066] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    4.717440] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    4.717451] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    4.717459] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    4.717474] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    4.720439] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    4.720533] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (45 C)

[    4.720605] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    4.720923] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    4.720980] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    4.721897] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    4.772947] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.772956] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    4.772959] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    4.773040] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    4.824436] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    4.853051] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    4.853055] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[    5.222563] [drm:cpt_set_fifo_underrun_reporting] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A

[    5.222565] [drm:cpt_serr_int_handler] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun

[    5.607096] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[    5.610518] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    5.610541] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[    5.643720] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[    5.643911] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    5.643994] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:35/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    5.674159] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    5.674284] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:03/input/input4

[    5.674346] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    5.674428] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140424/nsarguments-95)

[    5.674552] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140424/nsarguments-95)

[    5.674672] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140424/nsarguments-95)

[    5.674866] pci 0000:01:00.0: optimus capabilities: enabled, status dynamic power, hda bios codec supported

[    5.674906] VGA switcheroo: detected Optimus DSM method \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP handle

[    5.675123] nouveau  [  DEVICE][0000:01:00.0] BOOT0  : 0x108120a1

[    5.675147] nouveau  [  DEVICE][0000:01:00.0] Chipset: GK208 (NV108)

[    5.675170] nouveau  [  DEVICE][0000:01:00.0] Family : NVE0

[    5.675203] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] checking PRAMIN for image...

[    5.675236] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] ... signature not found

[    5.676320] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] checking PROM for image...

[    5.677457] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] ... signature not found

[    5.678532] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] checking ACPI for image...

[    5.713524] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2594.107 MHz

[    6.004072] [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p on, RC6pp off

[    6.714307] Switched to clocksource tsc

[   10.236639] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] ... appears to be valid

[   10.237701] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] using image from ACPI

[   10.238860] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] BIT signature found

[   10.239889] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] version 80.28.22.00.14

[   10.241257] nouveau  [ DEVINIT][0000:01:00.0] adaptor not initialised

[   10.242266] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] running init tables

[   10.306504] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[   10.306514] nouveau  [     PMC][0000:01:00.0] MSI interrupts enabled

[   10.307524] nouveau  [     PFB][0000:01:00.0] RAM type: DDR3

[   10.308737] nouveau  [     PFB][0000:01:00.0] RAM size: 1024 MiB

[   10.309931] nouveau  [     PFB][0000:01:00.0]    ZCOMP: 0 tags

[   10.311176] nouveau E[   PIBUS][0000:01:00.0] GPC0: 0x4188ac 0x00000001 (0x1c70822e)

[   10.312472] nouveau  [    VOLT][0000:01:00.0] GPU voltage: 600000uv

[   10.341227] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:01:00.0] FAN control: none / external

[   10.342185] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:01:00.0] fan management: automatic

[   10.343132] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:01:00.0] internal sensor: yes

[   10.344081] nouveau  [     CLK][0000:01:00.0] 07: core 405 MHz memory 810 MHz 

[   10.345084] nouveau  [     CLK][0000:01:00.0] 0a: core 405-1058 MHz memory 1620 MHz 

[   10.346090] nouveau  [     CLK][0000:01:00.0] 0f: core 405-1058 MHz memory 2002 MHz 

[   10.347048] nouveau  [     CLK][0000:01:00.0] --: core 405 MHz memory 810 MHz 

[   10.358425] vga_switcheroo: enabled

[   10.359399] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4021196 kiB

[   10.360257] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[   10.361088] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[   10.361903] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[   10.362716] nouveau  [     DRM] VRAM: 1024 MiB

[   10.363521] nouveau  [     DRM] GART: 1048576 MiB

[   10.364315] nouveau E[     DRM] Pointer to TMDS table invalid

[   10.365102] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB version 4.0

[   10.365864] nouveau E[     DRM] Pointer to flat panel table invalid

[   10.372028] nouveau  [     DRM] MM: using COPY for buffer copies

[   10.372764] [drm] Initialized nouveau 1.1.2 20120801 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 1

[   10.374504] brd: module loaded

[   10.375688] loop: module loaded

[   10.376434] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:MSS0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[   10.392893] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   10.393575] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   10.394353] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   10.395349] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[   10.396071] TCP: cubic registered

[   10.396733] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   10.397703] registered taskstats version 1

[   10.398774] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[   10.400504] Freeing unused kernel memory: 824K (ffffffff8187f000 - ffffffff8194d000)

[   10.411752] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[   10.455387] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[   10.547230] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[   10.547349] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[   10.566787] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x6 impl SATA mode

[   10.566790] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[   10.587414] scsi0 : ahci

[   10.587523] scsi1 : ahci

[   10.587647] scsi2 : ahci

[   10.587718] scsi3 : ahci

[   10.587804] scsi4 : ahci

[   10.587883] scsi5 : ahci

[   10.587942] ata1: DUMMY

[   10.587946] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd3617000 port 0xd3617180 irq 43

[   10.587950] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd3617000 port 0xd3617200 irq 43

[   10.587951] ata4: DUMMY

[   10.587952] ata5: DUMMY

[   10.587953] ata6: DUMMY

[   10.936978] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[   10.937075] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   10.938905] ata2.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[   10.938956] ata2.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[   10.938957] ata2.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB, EXT0BB6Q, max UDMA/133

[   10.938959] ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[   10.939166] ata2.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[   10.939225] ata2.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[   10.939228] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   10.941797] ata3.00: ATAPI: PLDS    DVD-RW DU8A5SH, NL61, max UDMA/100

[   10.942591] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[   10.957146] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Samsung SSD 840  BB6Q PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   10.957521] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[   10.957591] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   10.957594] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   10.957609] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   10.958572]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

[   10.958982] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   10.964398] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PLDS     DVD-RW DU8A5SH   NL61 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   10.983337] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[   10.983341] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[   10.983507] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[   10.998827] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   10.998865] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[   11.030776] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[   11.068367] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[   11.109839] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[   11.167945] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[   11.167946] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[   11.170603] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[   11.172396] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[   11.174194] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[   11.175451] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[   11.177622] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[   11.181944] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[   11.188821] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30300]-ms

[   11.191263] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[   11.191456] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[   11.193666] megasas: 06.803.01.00-rc1 Mon. Mar. 10 17:00:00 PDT 2014

[   11.195730] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.07.00.08-k.

[   11.202733] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 10.2.8001.0.

[   11.202734] Copyright(c) 2004-2014 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[   11.205876] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[   11.213293] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[   11.213318] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[   11.213327] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[   11.213352] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[   11.213618] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[   11.213726] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[   11.213854] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[   11.213860] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   11.213872] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[   11.217757] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[   11.217773] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd3619000

[   11.237118] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[   11.237332] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[   11.237335] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   11.237336] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[   11.237337] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo ehci_hcd

[   11.237338] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[   11.237527] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.237545] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   11.237874] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[   11.237880] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   11.237892] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[   11.240884] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 8.1, id: 0x1e2b1, caps: 0xd00123/0x840300/0x126c00, board id: 2334, fw id: 1214756

[   11.241789] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[   11.241803] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xd3618000

[   11.257134] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[   11.257254] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[   11.257255] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   11.257256] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[   11.257257] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo ehci_hcd

[   11.257258] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[   11.257398] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.257408] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   11.269158] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   11.270947] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[   11.272343] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[   11.273840] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.273846] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   11.273931] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[   11.273950] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   11.274034] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[   11.274036] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   11.274037] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.274038] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo xhci_hcd

[   11.274039] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[   11.274157] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.274168] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   11.274456] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.274460] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   11.274507] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[   11.274508] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   11.274509] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.274510] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo xhci_hcd

[   11.274511] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[   11.274599] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.274610] hub 4-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   11.279661] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   11.279663] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[   11.307003] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

[   11.324611] led_class: exports duplicate symbol led_classdev_register (owned by kernel)

[   11.376951] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[   11.377005] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.27.0-ioctl (2013-10-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   11.393227] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[   11.394669] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[   11.557301] raid6: sse2x1    7997 MB/s

[   11.557319] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[   11.707778] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[   11.707779] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   11.708041] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.708131] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[   11.727414] raid6: sse2x2   10049 MB/s

[   11.827491] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[   11.897525] raid6: sse2x4   11676 MB/s

[   11.897527] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (11676 MB/s)

[   11.897528] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[   11.897736] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[   11.897849] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[   11.977931] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[   11.977933] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   11.978098] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.978180] hub 2-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[   11.997585]    avx       : 22662.400 MB/sec

[   11.998407] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[   11.998408] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[   11.998409] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[   12.006202] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[   12.007481] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[   12.008750] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[   12.026543] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[   12.031008] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[   12.031009] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[   12.031010] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[   12.031010] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[   12.040936] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[   12.044075] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[   12.044076] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   12.046113] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[   12.046114] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[   12.046306] PTP clock support registered

[   12.050236] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[   12.097731] usb 3-4: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[   12.172052] EXT3-fs (sda6): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   12.172119] EXT2-fs (sda6): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   12.174035] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   12.332659] usb 3-4: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5170

[   12.332661] usb 3-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[   12.332663] usb 3-4: Product: Lenovo EasyCamera

[   12.332664] usb 3-4: Manufacturer: Azurewave

[   12.332665] usb 3-4: SerialNumber: NULL

[   12.428006] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[   12.432495] systemd-udevd[1947]: starting version 216

[   12.435517] random: systemd-udevd urandom read with 77 bits of entropy available

[   12.474622] rtc_cmos 00:01: RTC can wake from S4

[   12.474889] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[   12.474918] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[   12.517806] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8

[   12.518153] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000004040-0x000000000000405f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000004040-0x000000000000404f (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20140424/utaddress-258)

[   12.518157] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   12.525678] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[   12.525687] r8169 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   12.525920] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[   12.526086] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8105e at 0xffffc900045fe000, 20:89:84:e4:bf:48, XID 00c00000 IRQ 45

[   12.537016] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   12.537829] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   12.542446] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=07da

[   12.542449] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   12.551605] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[   12.551606] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

[   12.551759] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   12.551885] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[   12.557167] sound hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[   12.557170] sound hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   12.557172] sound hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x15/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   12.557174] sound hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   12.557175] sound hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[   12.557177] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x18

[   12.557179] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Internal Mic=0x12

[   12.560778] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1 op_mode iwldvm

[   12.562254] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[   12.562279] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[   12.562294] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[   12.562307] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[   12.562601] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[   12.565074] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   12.565076] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   12.568088] sound hdaudioC0D3: autoconfig: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[   12.568090] sound hdaudioC0D3:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   12.568091] sound hdaudioC0D3:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   12.568092] sound hdaudioC0D3:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   12.568093] sound hdaudioC0D3:    dig-out=0x5/0x0

[   12.568094] sound hdaudioC0D3:    inputs:

[   12.588126] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

[   12.588128] NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: 

NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv 

NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

[   12.588130] NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

NVRM: again.

[   12.588131] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

[   12.588132] [drm] Module unloaded

[   12.588226] NVRM: NVIDIA init module failed!

[   12.589436] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[   12.589438] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   12.589439] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[   12.589442] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230 BGN, REV=0xC8

[   12.589685] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   12.618358] usb 1-1.4: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[   12.619666] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   12.698335] systemd-udevd[1970]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[   12.698585] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   12.698586] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   12.698587] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   12.698590] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.698591] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.698593] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.698594] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.698596] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.729047] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0129

[   12.729051] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[   12.729052] usb 1-1.4: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[   12.729054] usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Generic

[   12.729055] usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: 20100201396000000

[   12.768219] systemd-udevd[1976]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[   12.854599] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: discard,data=ordered,commit=600

[   13.581386] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[   13.690536] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097148k SS

[   13.730266] EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: discard

[   14.716749] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: discard,data=ordered,commit=600

[   14.733773] EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=600

[   14.920126] r8169 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[   14.920131] r8169 0000:02:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[   14.920952] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8105e-1.fw (-12)

[   15.052727] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   15.263037] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   15.270786] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x0-0x0

[   15.519229] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   15.526967] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x0-0x0

[   16.277464] wlp3s0: authenticate with 64:d1:a3:16:ba:2a

[   16.289001] wlp3s0: send auth to 64:d1:a3:16:ba:2a (try 1/3)

[   16.291581] wlp3s0: authenticated

[   16.300486] wlp3s0: associate with 64:d1:a3:16:ba:2a (try 1/3)

[   16.304759] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 64:d1:a3:16:ba:2a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[   16.311428] wlp3s0: associated

[   21.063555] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140424/nsarguments-95)

[   21.063679] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP: failed to evaluate _DSM

[   21.063682] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140424/nsarguments-95)

[  770.205298] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[  770.488393] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6387

[  770.488398] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  770.488401] usb 1-1.1: Product: Mass Storage

[  770.488404] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: USB

[  770.488406] usb 1-1.1: SerialNumber: C1676394

[  770.488940] usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  770.489165] scsi6 : usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0

[  771.487187] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB      USB 2.0 Flash    8.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[  771.488054] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[  771.489395] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 2050048 512-byte logical blocks: (1.04 GB/1001 MiB)

[  771.490109] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  771.490117] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[  771.490726] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[  771.490731] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  771.739231]  sdb: sdb1

[  771.742186] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  788.572795] FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
```

I'd appreciate any help a lot.Last edited by DanTac on Sat Dec 27, 2014 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ShanaXXII

There should be another folder besides Intel_backlight.

Something like acpi_video0 or something.

Try changing the brightness value in that folder.

/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/*

----------

## DanTac

Hi, thanks for your answer. Unfortunately there are no other subfolders in /sys/class/backlight

----------

## DanTac

I have finally found a solution. The CONFIG_IDEAPAD_LAPTOP driver wasn't built into the kernel. In combination with acpi_backlight=vendor I have a /sys/class/backlight/ideapad folder from where I can control the brightness.

----------

## ShanaXXII

Great!  :Very Happy: 

Glad you fixed it.

----------

## Jaglover

Thanks for posting the solution!

----------

